# Need help for school project



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.archeryhistory.com/index.php

There is a little bit here. PM archeryhistory (Terry Martin) he maybe able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## BillE (Dec 31, 2008)

The Traditional Bowyers Bible series has quite a bit of info on arrows. Mostly in Vol 1 and 2.

Hope this helps some...good luck!

Bill


----------

